# Bitte um Rat



## Rudolf 10000 (6 September 2011)

Hallo Forum, ich bin zum ersten mal hier und dachte , ich probiers mal am Stammtisch. Da kenn ich mich nämlich aus

Ich bin Elektrotechniker mit VBA Kenntnissen (fängt halt jeder mal klein an) und habe mir ein ehrgeiziges Ziel gesteckt.
Bevor ich nun anfange in alle Richtungen zu rödeln und neue Sprachen zu lernen, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was wirklich Sinn macht.

Es geht um  Automatisierung und Logging von Messreihen an Fluids ( Mengen, Drücke, Temeraturen, usw.)
Es sollen Ventile und Stellmotore Druck und Durchflussabhängig geregelt werden. Über ein großes Display (wie z.B.Siemens Logo) sollen verschiedene Programme abgerufen werden können. Alle Messwerte sollen geloggt und auf SD oder direkt an PC übergeben werden .In der zweiten Ausbaustufe soll das ganze noch einen DGPS Empfänger zur Bereitstellung der Koordinaten  und GSM ,GPRS oder Umts bekommen , um die Datenfernabfrage zu ermöglichen.
Da diese Kiste auf Baustellen herumfliegen wird, sollte alles Mega robust sein,(Ich will nicht Idiotensicher sagen, da es das nicht gibt).
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich damit starte.
Welches SPS System ist klein genug für mich , oder sollte ich mich mit der Programmierung von Microcontrolern wie Arduino etc. beschäftigen ?
Wenn mir das Projekt einigermaßen preiswert gelingt, wird es sicherlich kein Einzelstück bleiben.

Für Euren fachmännischen Rat wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

Gruße und Prost! an den Stammtisch


----------



## Deltal (6 September 2011)

Das ist sicherlich eine Preisfrage.. Es gibt ja schöne kleine PanelPCs, die Sensoren kannst du über Profibus anbinden. Logging würdest du auf dem Panel machen.. oder halt über Netzwerk. Es muss ja nicht umbedingt Siemens sein.. aber das wird schon gut teuer werden.

Nen µC wird günstiger sein.. soll die Geschichte jedoch professionell werden und möchtest du damit Geld machen, dann wird auch teuer z.B. die CE Prüfungen, EMV, VDE usw.

Die "Brot und Butter" Lösung wäre bei Siemens z.B. ne 314 mit einem OP**7 oder ein MP377 mit Softplc..


----------



## Sinix (6 September 2011)

Hi Stammtischexperte:sm24:,

Um wieviele Sensoren bzw. Aktoren handelt es sich denn?

Du müsstest schon ein Experte sein wenn du das selbst auf einen Microcontroller bringen willst. Ich denke das was du dabei an Hardwarekosten sparst kommt später an Entwicklung wieder drauf. 

Wenn es nicht nur um die Messdatenauswertung geht, sondern auch Ventile etc. gesteuert werden sollen empfehle ich dir eine SPS nehmen. Wegen deiner Ausbaustufen wird eine Logo-Steuerung wohl nicht reichen, zur Prüfung musst du mal ein Pflichtenheft aufstellen und checken ob deine Hardware das kann. Dann kannst du auch etwa den Preis abschätzen, hier Softwarelizenzen nicht vergessen.


MfG MK


----------



## Rudolf 10000 (6 September 2011)

Hallo Männer,
Danke schon mal für euer Interesse.
Ist ja ein tolles Ding diese MP377.Die Jungs auf der Baustelles sitzen dann den ganzen Tag vor dem Teil und warten darauf , dass das Fußballspiel endlich anfängt :lol:,Ich hab mal die Preise gegoogelt,  mir ist übel.
Lieber das Geld in die Entwicklung stecken.
Glaube ich zumindest momentan noch.

Hardware wäre :
6 Motorventile(keine Step) 
2 Magnetventile
6 Absolutdrucksensoren
2 MID Fluid-Wasserzähler 4-20 ma
4 PT 1000
Die Fernabfragemimik und die DGPS Datenerfassung.

Das Ganze kommt in eine unkaputtbare Stahlbbox .

Wenn man das mit Microcontroller hinkriegen würde, fallen dann auch Lizenzgeb. an ?
Vielleicht kann mir das Ding ja jemand programmieren ?
Die Peripherie würde ich schon hinkriegen.
Was könnte die Entwicklung kosten ?

MfG Rudolf


----------



## Proxy (6 September 2011)

Rudolf 10000 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> Hardware wäre :
> 6 Motorventile(keine Step)
> ...



Hi,

also ich zähle 12 Analogwerte und 8 Digitalausgänge mit Relais für 230V?

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde sowas nicht entwickeln da der Preis für einen Microcontroller zwar nicht hoch ist aber die Entwicklung.

Beispiel:
MP377 bzw MP277(geht auch) oder MP177 für grob mit Lizenz lass es 1500€ sein.
Dazu dann die 12 Analogwerte und 8 Digitalausgänge sind nochmal 1000€
Alles zusammen so ~3500€

Jetzt der Microcontroller für 30€ mit Treiberstufen und Zubehör vielleicht nochmal 150€.
Jetzt bist du am Entwickeln des Boards, ich schätze so 25-40 Std ,je nach Kenntnis von dir. Bei 25 Std zu je 50€ bist du auch bei 1250€.
Danach das löten und ätzen des Boards kostet rund 500€
Am schluss noch Programmieren, vermute mal bei den Anwendungen bist du auch bei 25 Std., also nochmal 1250€

Am ende bist du auch bei 3200€ womit auch nicht viel gespart ist auser du hast viel arbeit für das Produkt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 September 2011)

@Rudolf:
Du bist hier im SPS-Forum gelandet - was glaubst du denn, was du hier empfohlen bekommst ?

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass man jemanden, der meint, dass eine Logo hierfür ein möglicher Aspirant wäre, eine vernünftige SPS für die Aufgabe empfehlen kann. Und die SPS dann noch mit einer komplexen Visu verkoppeln ... .
Auf der anderen Seite - es geht hier ja nicht nur um "Werte als Zahl darstellen". Es sollen ja auch Werte geloggt (also aufgezeichnet) werden, vielleicht auch noch Kurven dargestellt werden oder Statistiken gebildet werden. Ich würde hier also vielleicht nicht unbedingt zu klein ansetzen. Ich halten den Vorschlag mit dem MP für gar nicht so schlecht. Allerdings sollte die SPS auch schon ein bißchen was können. Das kann dann auch schnell noch "etwas" teurer werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rudolf 10000 (6 September 2011)

OK, ich sehe und na klar Larry, was soll ich im SPS Forum anderes empfohlen bekommen, das es wohl mit beiden Varianten zu bewerkstelligen ist. 
Ich persönlich glaube an die Anwendung und bin mir sicher, dass das Ding zu verkaufen ist. 
Daher glaube ich , dass sich der Programmieraufwand für MC lohnt, da bei der ersten Verfielfältigung die Kosten für die Entwicklung schon teilweise wieder eingefahren sind.
Also 5000 € hatte ich schon für den Prototypen ohne Hardware geschätzt. Von daher sind wir nicht so weit auseinander.

Muss ich jetzt raus hier oder darf ich euch noch ein bischen nerven ?
Vielleicht wisst Ihr ja jemanden, den ich konkret ansprechen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Rudolf


----------



## Deltal (6 September 2011)

Fragen kannst du schon hier.. aber die Bastelabteilung ist es nicht gerade hier 

Ich wollte noch mal kurz anmerken, dass wenn du ein kommerzielles Produkt entwickelst und vertreibst, du die Gesetzte und Vorschriften einhalten musst.
Denke du wirst sogar eine CE Kennzeichnung brauchen.

Außerdem kommen noch so sachen wie Garantie, Verfügbarkeit, Support. Kein Mensch wird deinen Kasten kaufen wollen wenn du ihm keinen Support anbietest. Selbst wenn du das Ding auf Herz und Nieren testest.. in der Praxis passieren die dollsten Dinge! Und das meistens am 24.12 um 15Uhr worauf du dich in dein Auto setzt und quer durch Europa fährst!

Genug Angst gemacht, ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass eine SPS ein geprüftes Bauteil ist, welches eine hohe Verfügbarkeit hat. Das hat für dich als Hersteller schon einen nicht zu vernachlässigen Vorteil.


----------



## gravieren (6 September 2011)

Hallo Rudolf

Kannst du das System auch längerfristig verkaufen und den Service Aufrechterhalten  ?


Ich bin aus der Instandhaltung.

Wir HATTEN z.b.  Sägezentrum, kleine Säge, Nutenziehmaschine, Werkzeugrevolverpositionierkarte, Fräßkopfpositionierung.

Alle diese o.g. "Sachen" haben eine von folgenden Eigenschaften:
- Hersteller Konkurs, keine Ersatzteile mehr 
  ( Fa. Duplo Positionierungen)

- Programmierer geht in Rente oder ist im Auslandseinsatz.

>Eine Vertrettung gibt es NICHT. 
  Der Quellcode kann NICHT eingesehen werden.
  Das heißt, eine 2.te Person gibt es nicht, die es "kann"  *ROFL*



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.

Alle o.g. Einheiten wurden du eine S7-3152DP ersetzt.

Wenn eine Maschine steht, hat man halt KEINE 2 Monate Zeit für die Reparatur.

Die Quellcode-Datei hängt dokumentiert an dem "Gitter" der CPU.



Von nun an gibt es KEINE Ersatzteilprobleme mehr.
Einige Tausend Personen sind in der Lage, die Reparatur dieser Einheiten zu vollziehen.


P.S:  
Es werden KEINE Sonderplatinen mehr in den Maschinen erlaubt.
Viele Hersteller haben diese bereits erkannt, wenn nach einigen Jahren keine Reparaturen / Serviceeinsätze gefahren werden können.


Die MC haben bestimmt ihre Berechtigung, jedoch werden diese in der Industrie vermehrt abgelehnt.


P.P.S.  Auch bei den NC-Steuerungen gibt es nur noch weniger als 1 Dutzend, die auf dem deutschen Markt gut angenommen werden.


Z.b. Siemens, Heidenhain, Fanuc


(Meine Meinung)

Gruß Karl


----------



## Sinix (6 September 2011)

@Deltal, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben,danke

Überlegungen sollten auch die Inbetriebnahme betreffen. Da hast du zwar ein GSM oder UMTS erwähnt, aber kannste damit auch auf dem Mikrocontroller zur Diagnose zugreifen (bei SPS möglich)? 
Vom Gefühl her denke ich ist es  einfacher ne schöne SPS Visu zusammenzuklicken als ein Interface von ner VisualBasic Windowsoberfläche zu nem Mikrocontroller. Wie sieht der AfterSalesService aus: Können Fehler schnell behoben werden und sind Ersatzteile verfügbar?

Sicher gibts jemand der dir bei der Programmierung hilft. Dazu Rubrik Suche.

MfG MK


----------



## gravieren (6 September 2011)

Hi


Rudolf 10000 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum, ich bin zum ersten mal hier und dachte , ich probiers mal am Stammtisch. Da kenn ich mich nämlich aus
> 
> Ich bin Elektrotechniker mit VBA Kenntnissen (fängt halt jeder mal klein an) und habe mir ein ehrgeiziges Ziel gesteckt.
> Bevor ich nun anfange in alle Richtungen zu rödeln und neue Sprachen zu lernen, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was wirklich Sinn macht.
> ...




Schau dir doch mal dieses an.   (Vorsicht, ist eine SPS )

Diese kann du modular erweitern.

ALLE o.g. Anforderungen sind erfüllt  !

Hier z.b. 

Der Controller  ( 8GB SD-Card)   
Datenblatt: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500880000de.pdf

Handbuch: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500880000de.pdf



PT1000-Karte
Datenblatt: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/D07500460000de.pdf

Handbuch: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m046000d.pdf


u.s.w.    (Den Rest findest du auch)

Schnell zusammengestellt und erweiterbar.

2 x Netzwerkschnitstelle für die Einbindung an das Firmennetz oder für die Fernwartung.

GSM . . .  auch KEIN Problem  --> gibt es alles von Wago.



Wenn du in einer Industriefirma bist, erhältst du schnelle Zustimmung auf diese Bauteile.

(Außer, es ist Siemens "Pflicht")


Gruß Karl


----------



## thomass5 (6 September 2011)

Wie wärs mit ner LOGO -BA07. die kann auch Daten auf SD-Card loggen. Mit Erweiterungen sollten die E/A auch erreichbar sein. Hab gerade angefangen mit soeiner rumzuspielen. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, sollte die Aufgabe damit Lösbar sein.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Robust und Baustelle, ist das vlt an so
ein Baustellenfahrzeug oder im Außeneinsatz. Nicht jede Steuerung 
ist für so etwas geeignet.


----------



## vierlagig (6 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Robust und Baustelle, ist das vlt an so
> ein Baustellenfahrzeug oder im Außeneinsatz. Nicht jede Steuerung
> ist für so etwas geeignet.



zumindest die LOGO! gibt es als SIPLUS.
das sollte der unspezifizierten Spezifikation "Baustelle" genüge tun.

2


----------



## jabba (6 September 2011)

Ein MP377 braucht man für so etwas bestimmt nicht.

Von Siemens gibts ja auch kleinere Sachen
S7-1200 dazu kämen noch die Analogbaugruppen.
Über die Serielle kann man die Daten z.B. auf einer CF-Karte loggen (Avisaro ) (Zusatzgerät) oder ein GSM Modem anschliessen.

Zum entwickeln gibt es was von Wilke, ist weniger Entwicklungsarbeite als ein µController, aber teuere. Der Vorteil ist eine große Basis an Grundbausteinen und passende Entwicklungsumgebung.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 September 2011)

Hallo

Was hälst Du von einer Panel Sps ?

5,7" Tft, CPU mit 512 kB, Eternet
CAN, Profibus Master, ...  900,-

4 AI Pt100
4 AI 4..20
2 AO 4..20.  150,-

16 DI.  78,- 

Passt ?

Gruß
ing Lupo


----------



## M-Ott (7 September 2011)

@TE
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal gedanklich von Siemens abwenden und in Richtung einer mit CodeSys programmierbaren SPS denken.
Da kannst Du die Programmiersoftware kostenlos herunterladen und hast auch ST als Programmiersprache sofort dabei, was Deinen VBA-Kenntnissen entgegenkommen dürfte.
Auch unter den CodeSys-SPS gibt es qualitativ hochwertige (allerdings auch solche, die aussehen, als würden sie aus irgendeinem Bastelkeller kommen und auch genauso lang halten).


----------



## Sinix (7 September 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Da kannst Du die Programmiersoftware kostenlos herunterladen



Kann man damit auch arbeiten oder ist das eine Demoversion, dachte 3S muss auch von was leben?

MfG


----------



## M-Ott (7 September 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch arbeiten oder ist das eine Demoversion, dachte 3S muss auch von was leben?


Es ist eine Vollversion. 3S lebt von den auf die Hardware umgelegten Lizenzgebühren.


----------



## Rudolf 10000 (7 September 2011)

Service ist doch genau der Punkt !
Vielleicht bin ich zu pragmatisch, aber anstatt am 24.12. mit neuem Equipment für 3000 € im Kofferraum zum Kunden zu fahren, schicke ich ihm lieber für nen fuffi einen neuen MC.
Stecker ran und ab die Post.
Oder sehe ich das falsch ?
Bez. CE : ich habe in der Vergangenheit Maschinen gebaut und diese nach Russland verkauft. Die sind noch bekloppter als TÜV und Co.
Habe problemlos die GOST Zertifikate erhalten.
Warum sollte es also gerade mit CE für so eine "Popelige" Unit Schwierigkeiten geben. Zumal alle Komponenten ein Zertifikat haben ?
Gruss
Rudolf


----------



## Deltal (7 September 2011)

Wenn dein Kunde soetwas akzeptiert.. Ich kenne da eher so "hey deine Maschine ist kaputt gegangen.. ich will das die in 2h wieder läuft".. Ich glaube nicht das du jedem Kunden einfach nen µC in die hand drücken kannst und sagen "tausch ma". (Gut, du kannst auch nicht jedem Kunden eine neue SPS in die Hand drücken und sachen "mach mal")

Meine Kernaussage war, dass ich Finde das eine SPS eben schon etwas robuster und zuverlässiger ist als ein 10€ µC mit selbstgebauten Treiberstufen etc.

Ich habe jetzt überhaupt keine Erfahrung wie lange so eine Validierung von so einem selbstenwickelten System dauert und wie aufwendig das ganze ist. Wenn ich überlege, ich müsste heute eine Platine fachgerecht layouten.. oha das wird nix.

Auch über den Vorgang der Zertifizierung bin ich jetzt nicht im Detail aufgeklärt. Lötest du dir deine eigene Platine mit µC, Relais usw. zusammen wirst du dafür kein Zertifikat bekommen. Aber ich denke, dass du nachweisen musst, dass z.B. die Niedespannungsrichtlinie eingehalten worden ist.


----------



## Rudolf 10000 (7 September 2011)

@Ing Lupo,
Hört sich interessant an.
Wäre preislich vertretbar.
Welches Fabrikat meinst Du ?

Beste Grüsse Rudolf


----------

